
China Applauds UK Move To Restrict Access To Social Media - antr
http://www.rfaunplugged.org/2011/08/16/china-applauds-uk-move-to-restrict-access-to-social-media/
======
gmac
"Hey UK, welcome to the club of repressive nations".

Nice work, China: this is pretty much the most effective indictment I can
imagine of Cameron's idiotic response.

~~~
Natsu
> Nice work, China: this is pretty much the most effective indictment I can
> imagine of Cameron's idiotic response.

I agree, but they'll probably claim it's different when _they_ are the ones
doing it. After all, they only want to silence _rioters_ , while China wants
to silence _protesters_.

Or something absurd like that.

~~~
gmac
Indeed they do. The awful Nadine Dorries MP was on the radio only yesterday
explaining that it's OK when _we_ do it because _we're_ a democracy and _by
definition_ the good guys.

------
ugh
Another reason why far reaching demands for censorship from government
officials are a very bad idea: You lose all the little leverage you had over
countries like China when you demand less censorship from them. They will just
point at the statements and accuse you of hypocrisy. European politicians will
be laughed out of the building when they come to China with demands of less
censorship.

------
Kolya
The title should be "Xinhua Applauds UK Move To Restrict Access To Social
Media".

The relationship between Xinhua and the Chinese government is complicated.
Treating them as synonymous is a little clumsy.

------
shriphani
Anyone who is capable of getting themselves made President should on no
account be allowed to do the job.

\-- Douglas Adams.

~~~
rohern
Spawn more overlords!

------
drieddust
China to UK, "Would you like knowledge sharing? We have plenty of experience
in hanging and executing civilian."

"Hell yes, we surely need that knowledge. Next time around we are going to let
the riots run its course and then use your experience to hang as many as we
can.", UK to China.

------
yaswanth
UK is supposed to be one of the most socially advanced countries in the world.
It is sad that Cameron has to give out such comments and China...there are no
words for what china ever does.

~~~
MediaBehavior
_supposed_ by some.

Their parliament seems to have been effective in prohibiting that use of
footage of parliament be used for parody. [see recent blackout of a John
Stewart segment]

------
kirillzubovsky
Of course they would ... I can understand why China, as the government entity,
benefits from a strict control of information flow, but that still doesn't
mean that people benefit. If a billion people one day decided to throw a
revolt, that would be very troubling for China and the rest of us, so securing
peace in the country is important, but not this way.

------
jdelsman
I really wish countries wouldn't fuel China's fire(wall). Statements like this
by idiotic prime ministers and presidents, etc. just make it seem like the
fight toward freedom of information is one not really worth fighting for when
its not in a particular politician's best interest.

That is exactly what is happening in China...

------
flocial
Stamp of approval! That's like being commended on human rights by Syria.

------
buddylw
"The results of political changes are hardly ever those which their friends
hope or their foes fear." \-- Thomas Huxley

------
drungli
Nice one antr!

